# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > حرفه ای: نمرات دانشجو را گرفته و معدل کلاس را حساب کند و نمرات را از بزرگتر به کوچکتر مرتب کند.

## mostafanet

سلام به برنامه نویسان سی پلاس پلاس.

عزیزان کسی سورسی کدی چیزی دارد بزارد.

من تا آخر هفته مهلت دارم به استاد تحویل بدن.

من خودم تو این زبان مبتدی هستم.

خواهش از عزیزان اگه کسی دارد بزارد.دیگرانم استفاده بکنند. :گریه:

----------


## Borland.C

int num[30] ,tmp[30] ,index=0 ,avg=0 ,t ,i2;
    cout<<"Please enter number of student:";
    cin>>index;
    for(int i=0 ; i<index ; i++)
    { 
        cout<<"Please enter:";
        cin>>num[i];
        cout<<endl;
    }
    for(int i=0 ; i<index ; i++)  // Avreg
        avg += num[i];
    for(int i=0 ; i<index ; i++)  // Sort
    {
            t = 0;
            for(int j=0 ; j<index ; j++)
            {
                    if(num[j]>t)
                     {
                      t = num[j];
                      i2= j;
                     }
            }
            num[i2] = 0;
            tmp[i]  = t;     
    }
    cout<<"Avg:"<<avg/index<<endl;
    for(int i=0 ; i<index ; i++)
        cout<<tmp[i]<<endl;
    system("PAUSE");
البته برنامه به صورت آماتوری نوشتم و می تونستم خیلی بهتر و خلاصه تر هم بنویسم اما استادتون متوجه می شد 100٪
درکل اگه می خواهید بعدا به مشکل نخورید بهتره سعی کنید برنامه ها رو خودتوتن بنویسید و مشکلاتتون رو بپرسید
فایل exe هم پیوست کردم

----------


## mostafanet

تشکر از شما دوست عزیز.زحمت کشیدید. :تشویق:

----------

